# Lucas Tree Experts - Signing Bonus for Qualified UTW2's in Nova Scotia



## LucasTreeExpert (Mar 11, 2012)

*Experienced Tree Workers 
We Want You!!!!*

Top Pay & Weekly Production Incentives!! 
Lucas Tree is now hiring experienced: 
*Utility Tree Workers I & II 
*Bucket Mounted Skidder Operators 
*Chainsaw Operators 
*Labourers 

Positions in: Antigonish, Truro, Kentville, Bridgewater 
and Shelburne	

Applications available at: 
Lucas Tree Experts is the tree company providing safe, reliable service. | Lucas Tree Experts 

Email: [email protected] 

Call TODAY!!	(902) 876-0394


----------



## ljhwolf (Apr 3, 2012)

Larry Wolfenden
Sonoma, Ca
707-343-5312
cert. Arborist #620 wc\isa




My name is Larry and I'm a certified Arborist with over 25 years of experience. I started climbing trees in 1982 at the Marin Conservation Corps. Since then I have worked for various companys, performing all tasks from groundsman to pesticide application to climber to foreman and estimator. I have had periods of self-employment, although I prefer being employed with an established company.

I am skilled in both the field operations as well as management positions. Some of my strong points include: all types of trimming (crown reduction, safety, views, fruit and ornamental, pollard, etc.), removals, rigging and customer relations. I believe that I will become a valuable asset to your company as an employee.

Thank you for your consideration, Larry Wolfenden


----------

